# Happy Birthday Blueridge Believer



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 18, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 06-18-2009:

-Blueridge Believer (born in 1959, Age: 50)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday James


----------



## tdowns (Jun 18, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*

to you...Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Jun 18, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## nicnap (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ww (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday James!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday _TO YOU!_


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## KMK (Jun 18, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday James!!!


----------



## christiana (Jun 18, 2009)

Many birthday blessings! God is good!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy birthday James.

Have a good one brother.


----------



## Hadassah (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 18, 2009)

Haaapy birrrthday to yooooou (said in a Bob Dylan accent).


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm old and in the way now children.


----------



## Curt (Jun 18, 2009)

Dude, at your age you should be putting on the parka and getting ready to be put on the glacier.


----------



## Piano Hero (Jun 18, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 18, 2009)

Many happy returns of the day, Brother!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jun 18, 2009)

Yet another year here instead of in glory. Congratulations! (BTW, long life and many years are a blessing from the Lord! Even though it sounds strange, it is a blessing to live long.)


----------

